

Show HN: WebGL vs iOS vs Android (MMO Game Framework) - ashcairo
http://multiplay.io

======
cultureulterior
What language?

~~~
ashcairo
Web versions's in JavaScript. Native version uses a C++ shared codebase, with
Objective C and Java native hooks for the platform.

The server uses Node and SocketIO, with the client side JavaScript handling
the multiplayer communication logic, which is ran in a headless browser in the
native applications.

Future plans are to replace more parts of the performance insensitive native
codebase with the JavaScript equivalent.

I did a talk about the architecture last month at Velocity. I haven't gotten
round to doing a write up on the contents of the slides yet, however you can
access them here:
[http://cdn.oreillystatic.com/en/assets/1/event/88/Web%20_%20...](http://cdn.oreillystatic.com/en/assets/1/event/88/Web%20_%20Native%20Cross-
Platform%20Multiplayer%20Presentation.pdf)

Let me know if you'd like me to do one.

